# Introducing kittens to each other?



## Cruller (Dec 3, 2016)

My partner and I brought a new kitten 1 month ago, he's 4 months old called Cooper is very playful and cuddley. We both work full time and the vets suggested getting a second kitten so Cooper has a bit of company so on Friday we got Mimi a 3 month old kitten.

Now we looked up some tips online and our house isn't particularly huge so keeping them in separate rooms for weeks would be massively difficult, it's also very difficult for us to spread our time across both of them when they are in separate rooms without them calling out for attention.

We found some probably bad advice online that said to keep things calm and just let them meet, ignore the hissing and growling and just make sure they aren't fighting. Well things have gone a bit wrong, Mimi seems to really like Cooper she'll follow him everywhere. Cooper hates Mimi and hisses at her, he's never attacked her bar the odd jab (without claws) but also Cooper has stopped eating except for a few treats, he won't come near us if Mimi is around either and I'm not to sure what to do, we tried to go back to separating them and trying to transfer there scents on each other but Cooper just hissed at us and runs into a different room. The closest we got was putting some treats down next to Mimi while she was sleeping and he ate them, realised she was there and started hissing again. Mimi seems pretty unaffected by all this.

Any ideas for us? Should we change tactics or should we just carry in introducing them as we are and hope they get along?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Cruller and welcome 

I am afraid nothing is likely to change if you just carry on as you are.. In fact things may go from bad to worse with Cooper's attitude. He is unlikely at this stage to suddenly decide he doesn't mind Mimi after all. He will need your help and it is going to take time and patience to rectify the damage. But as both cats are still kittens there is a better chance of saving the day than with 2 adults. Cats are not very forgiving of each other when things go wrong.

To try and reverse the situation you need to separate the two kittens, giving Mimi a room of her own, and letting Cooper have the rest of the house as his territory. Keep them out of sight of each other for a week. You wil need to spend time with both kittens so they do not feel neglected or lonely. One of you with one kitten, one with the other. This investment of time is necessary.

After a week fit a mesh type screen door to Mimi's safe room so that the cats can see each other. Allow Cooper to see her through the screen, If there is growling or spitting close the wooden door until next day and start again. When the growling stops increase the exposure time and when all negative reaction has stopped, which may take several weeks or more, then you can allow Mimi out of her room for short periods of face to face contact with Cooper with you always supervising closely.

Do not allow chasing at this stage and intervene immediately there is any aggressive behaviour, Be guided by Cooper'e reaction. If he is upset then put Mimi back in her safe room. Cooper must be allowed to get the measure of Mimi in his own time at his own pace, Do not rush him. Once the cats share the same space do not feed them in the same place, give them their own feeding stations at least 10 feet apart. And provide 4 litter trays.

Be very observant of Cooper's moods, so that he understand you are showing respect for his feelings.


----------

